# Pb de connexion internet sur IPOD TOUCH



## Lucile77 (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

depuis qq temps, je n'arrive plus a me connecter a internet sur mon IPOD TOUCH.
Cela me marque : "safari ne parviens pas a trouver la page, le serveur est introuvable", et cela le fait quand j'essaie de me connecter de n'importe ou, ou il y a une borne wifi.

J'ai fait une restauration du IPOD dans le menu réglage.
Cela ne fonctionne tjs pas.

J'ai essayé de faire la restauration par rapport a ITUNES, et cela me met : "le logiciel de cet IPOD n'est pas disponible pour le moment ; assurez vous d'avoir la dernière version d'ITUNES avant d'essayer a nouveau".

Quand je recherche les mises a jour j'ai la dernière version 1.1.4.

Pouvez vous m'aider, car je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Septembre 2008)

Lucile77 a dit:


> Quand je recherche les mises a jour j'ai la dernière version 1.1.4.



mais la dernière version est la 2.1.0


----------



## Lucile77 (12 Septembre 2008)

Je viens d'installer la derniere version.
Mais le probleme que j'ai expliquer dans mon premier message persiste.
Comment faire????


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Septembre 2008)

c'est pas plutot un problème de connection de la borne ?

ou un problème matériel du ipod?


----------



## Lucile77 (12 Septembre 2008)

je pense que c'est un pb du IPOD.

Car j'ai essayé de me connecter a plusieurs endroits ou je pouvait me connecter a un WIFI, et cela me marque tjs la meme chose "serveur introuvable"


----------



## Steph-24 (13 Septembre 2008)

La version 2.1.1 est buggée. 
Le bug se situe au niveau du wpa


----------



## Lucile77 (13 Septembre 2008)

et comment fait on pour réparer ca
merci


----------



## Steph-24 (14 Septembre 2008)

Lucile77 a dit:


> et comment fait on pour réparer ca
> merci



Le problème a été recensé sur les forums d'Apple mais je pense qu'il va falloir attendre une mise à jour.
Le problème touche les iPod Touch principalement en version 2.1.1 et se situe au niveau de la connexion wifi en lorsqu'on utilise le protocole de sécurité WPA/WPA2


----------



## divoli (14 Septembre 2008)

Ben si ça le fait quelque soit la version du firmware, et quelque soit l'endroit où tu te trouves, perso je soupçonnerais plutôt un problème matériel...

Il est toujours sous garantie, ton iPod ?


----------



## totoz (21 Septembre 2008)

Même problème avec mon Ipod Touch en version 2.1 maintenant lorsque je veux me connecter chez mes parents. Le problème existait déjà lorsque j'étais en version 2.0.1.

Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de l'Ipod Touch. En effet, chez moi, je me connectais en WEP, sans problème sur mon Alice Box. Je l'ai reconfigurée pour passer en WPA-PSK (TKIP), et mon Ipod Touch se connecte aussi sans problème lorsque je rentre le mot de passe.

Chez mes parents, c'est un routeur Dlink DI-524 que je leur ai installé, configuré lui aussi en WPA. Ce n'est à priori pas un problème de configuration du routeur, je m'y connecte avec plusieurs PC portables sans problèmes. Je ne souhaite pas changer de cryptage pour le routeur, tout les PC des mes frères et soeur et leur amis sont déjà configurés dessus...

Sur l'Ipod Touch, j'ai tout essayé. J'ai fait environs une 30aine de tentative, donc je vous garantie que ce n'est pas un problème de saisie du mot de passe.
J'ai aussi essayé de faire la saisie d'un nouveau Wifi avec saisie du SSID à la main. J'ai essayé en WPA, WPA2, WPA entreprise, etc...
Rien à faire.

J'ai cherché sur des forums français et anglais. D'autres personnes ont eu ce type de problème  avec leur modem DI-524. Ils conseillent de mettre à jour le firmware de celui-ci.

J'essaye et je vous redis.
@+


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

Bizarre je crois que cette version est connu pour des bogues pour se connecter à internet. Je parle bien évidemment de l'itouch.....


----------



## elendoas (1 Octobre 2008)

salut , je voudrais savoir comment vous avez fait pour avoir le WPA entreprise car moi il ne me propose que le wep wpa  et wpa 2 ? Une idée , ps je suis sur un touch en v1.1.5
++
et merci de votre aide


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Octobre 2008)

elendoas a dit:


> salut , je voudrais savoir comment vous avez fait pour avoir le WPA entreprise car moi il ne me propose que le wep wpa  et wpa 2 ? Une idée , ps je suis sur un touch en v1.1.5
> ++
> et merci de votre aide



Je pense qu'en sélectionnant simplement WPA ou WPA2, ça suffit. Ensuite, je pense qu'il se débrouille tout seul pour différencier entreprise et personnel.


----------

